# Anyone know of a good CHEEZE GRATER?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got the classic 4 sided metal grater but it sucks for grating cheese by hand when it comes to the last 3inchs of cheese. 

I was thinking of getting the Gratey product from the Slap Chop thing till I had a chat with a CSR at a TV SHOWCASE store and the guy mentioned that he's heard a lot of complains about it. He also owns the same unit I have right now. 

I'm getting more and more into home made pizza for more control over making my food. Tho I know I can avoid all this hassle if I bought the shredded cheese but you get like 30% less cheese then a brick of cheese for the same price. At the rate I'm going with cheese on the pizza I prefer more product then the convenience (not to mention expensive!) of pre-shredded cheese. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

To get the quantity of cheese you need to make a pizza, I don't think you'll find any good working rotary graters you won't have to refill with multiple small blocks of cheese. Most electric food processors won't even accept a full block of cheese. Mandolin graters that have holders are not worth the expense and clean-up hassle IMO.

There's a reason the old standard box grater is still being made after all these years...

I use a variation on the theme, it's a flat grater that covers a resealable container, picked it up from Ikea for $6. It has a really good fine grater, excellent for omlettes etc, but it will still take knuckle off if you're not careful.

You need to work on your "finishing technique"...with practice, I've been able to grate down to less than a teaspoon sized remnant...bite size leftovers, guess where it goes?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Kitchenaid stand mixer grating attachment. Does a 4kg brick of mozz (cut into smaller pieces) in under 4 minutes.

I love my kitchenaid.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Rotary cheese grater all the way! You won't ever grate your fingers, so you can use it at a high speed without worrying about injuries!  You can pick one up from Winners or Homesense for about $5.

--> They do come in different sizes, but I have a small one and it's fine for making pizza-worthy quantities of shredded cheese.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

characinfan said:


> --> They do come in different sizes, but I have a small one and it's fine for making pizza-worthy quantities of shredded cheese.


I have one, they are fast, although they work great on harder cheeses, I always found that fresh Mozz tends to gum them up and leave scraps that need to be dumped out and repositioned in order to go through - I take it you don't have that issue.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> I have one, they are fast, although they work great on harder cheeses, I always found that fresh Mozz tends to gum them up and leave scraps that need to be dumped out and repositioned in order to go through - I take it you don't have that issue.


OK, my cheese snobbism has been revealed. I don't use the kind of mozzarella that comes in a brick. When I use mozzarella, I use the round, soft, milky kind that needs to be cut with a knife.

Agreed: rotary cheese graters work better with hard cheeses than with soft ones.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

*Bocconcini*



characinfan said:


> OK, my cheese snobbism has been revealed. I don't use the kind of mozzarella that comes in a brick. When I use mozzarella, I use the round, soft, milky kind that needs to be cut with a knife.


LOL.  I'm with you there...but I'll go "cheap" on occasion...Bricks for pizza, Bocconcini for salads!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I always use the large long hole shredder. Like that of the size that you see in the shredded packages. I think you used the mini shred side to get it closer to the fingers and smaller cheeze. 

I'll try that size some time but I'm thinking of speeding things up. I was thinking of using a food processor but not sure if there are any good ones out there.

It would be nice to preshred a lot and freeze it for easy use. Tho manual shredders are good as well.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

. . . on that note, I bet if you prefroze brick mozzarella, it would shred more nicely.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

characinfan said:


> . . . on that note, I bet if you prefroze brick mozzarella, it would shred more nicely.


I half froze it before.


----------

